# How much does a metal band charge for a gig?



## migreeni (Sep 23, 2008)

Signed and demo bands. Tell me. We are weighing options about touring Europe and I'm not shure how much money we should ask for.

How much do you charge or do you happen to know how much a better known band asks for?

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2008)

bands like Hypocrisy, suffocation, dying fetus etc charge about &#163;2k


----------



## jymellis (Sep 23, 2008)

last time i talked to gwar they charge 15 grand a show. when i used to play in a band that played out ( mid 90s) we charged part of what the door made.


jym


----------



## petereanima (Sep 23, 2008)

Nick said:


> bands like Hypocrisy, suffocation, dying fetus etc charge about £2k



and do they also get this or is this just what they want? i know that they dont get that much when they play austria.

and i know that DOWN (Phil Anselmo - Down, you know..) wanted 30.000,- Euro for a gig in Austria haha...


----------



## Demeyes (Sep 23, 2008)

I know that most irish bands just charge part of the door, people here are pretty happy to just to get expenses and a few quid for some pints.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 23, 2008)

Yes, they get it, or they don't play. It's simple, for bands a lot of the cost is:

1) Getting over there, flights, tour busses
2) Techs, soundguys,tour managers, they need to be paid
3) Noone is buying albums, and bands are now reliant on live gigs for income. WHich is why ticket prices for gigs have gone up. Download the album, and you're taking away part of a bands income.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 23, 2008)

For a demo band, i'd say enough to pay for expenses of getting there is fair, and then some of the door takings if everything else is paid for, but that depends on the promoter.


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2008)

petereanima said:


> and do they also get this or is this just what they want? i know that they dont get that much when they play austria.
> 
> and i know that DOWN (Phil Anselmo - Down, you know..) wanted 30.000,- Euro for a gig in Austria haha...




how much do you get in austria? because the answer is yes they do get it or they dont play. in a similar fashion to that if my employer stopped paying me id stop going to work.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 23, 2008)

Since we've been playing shows for less than a year, we're asking about $100 for a show, just to cover gas and other expenses and come out a little ahead. We'll play for free if the opportunity is good enough though (i.e. opening for a big name band).


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> For a demo band, i'd say enough to pay for expenses of getting there is fair, and then some of the door takings if everything else is paid for, but that depends on the promoter.




in which case for the most part you have 0 chance of getting any money and in fact you will no doubt end up out of pocket yourself for playing a gig in the uk.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 24, 2008)

Nick said:


> how much do you get in austria? because the answer is yes they do get it or they dont play. in a similar fashion to that if my employer stopped paying me id stop going to work.



as a demo in band in austria you get between 30,- to 50,- (small gigs up to 100 people in vienna) to 100,- - 150,- (outside of vienna, ~150people-gigs) or absolutely nothing (big gigs - big booking agencies, must sell tickets to play - if you dont sell you have to pay them either). last year was a good year for us and we had about 150,- average per gig. 2008 has been shit so far. between 35,- and 0,- / gig. 

for bigger bands: i know for example that dying fetus did NOT get what they requested. they state this amount, the booker or venue makes an offer below this (not that much below of course) and then this has been booked.


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 24, 2008)

Getting paid for gigs? Whats that all about?

Back in my first band, we played about 25 gigs, and got paid for one of them. That was fun.....

It all depends on the area I guess, I see some bands round here get paid for every gig, whereas in other areas of the UK, getting paid is a luxury, not a standard.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 24, 2008)

^ typically if your marketable, you get paid, if your not, you dont.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 24, 2008)

We won't play a show out of town unless we at least have our gas covered. 

We're trying not to buy into the promoter attitude of "you need us and should feel privileged to play here" where they don't pay you and get away with it. If all the bands refused to play shows at those venues or for those promoters, those people/places would go out of business fast. There's a local club that we're considering not playing anymore because they use this approach, but they charge $10 at the door, and these are 19+ shows where they make lots of money at the bar too, and then don't pay the bands a cent unless they have to (i.e. band is signed and has a guarantee that has to be met or they don't play).


----------



## FredGrass (Sep 25, 2008)

Never heard of "payin' your dues" man? I mean if you play a place ten times, and start to bring a crowd, then you should be paid. Otherwise, you know the terms up front, and bands are usually playing to get exposure, and build a crowd of their own, so they can begin making demands (so-to-speak). Unpaid gigs are just as important for a musician as paid gigs, in the beginning, and even at certain points in a professional career.

NOTE - This is all from a completely objective standpoint. I don't have a band or anything.


----------



## b3n (Sep 25, 2008)

The problem (around here at least) seems to be that so called 'promoters' rarely do any actual promoting themselves, and rely on the bands to bring in the 'crowds' (who are usually just the other bands and assorted friends etc at smaller venues). The band's earnings are a percentage of door takings - or more likely a percentage of takings 'after the first 20 tickets' or something like that. Thus the harder a band works to scam their friends into coming to yet another gig, the more they earn - but it's usually peanuts anyway.

We recently played out of town and the promoter hooked us up with free food (lots of food), alcohol all night long and a place to crash for the night +£100 to cover our fuel etc. The difference? He actually worked to promote his gig and consequently, actually got some bodies through the door. Profit! What a novel idea!

/rant


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 25, 2008)

b3n said:


> The problem (around here at least) seems to be that so called 'promoters' rarely do any actual promoting themselves, and rely on the bands to bring in the 'crowds' (who are usually just the other bands and assorted friends etc at smaller venues). The band's earnings are a percentage of door takings - or more likely a percentage of takings 'after the first 20 tickets' or something like that. Thus the harder a band works to scam their friends into coming to yet another gig, the more they earn - but it's usually peanuts anyway.
> 
> We recently played out of town and the promoter hooked us up with free food (lots of food), alcohol all night long and a place to crash for the night +£100 to cover our fuel etc. The difference? He actually worked to promote his gig and consequently, actually got some bodies through the door. Profit! What a novel idea!
> 
> /rant


Tell me more of this magical man


----------



## halsinden (Sep 25, 2008)

hopefully this link might help somewhere along the line - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/li...made-for-you-all-to-download.html#post1222928

frankly, the promoter-as-king angle needs to stop. nobody is being heroic these days and fighting 'the good fight' enough never to download music, consequently kids are also breeding more resentment towards increasing gig ticket sales (as james said) but still directing this towards the bands and not other areas of the music industry's administration.

a headline act needs to be paid, no matter what. it's actually petrol and tech assistance above anything like personal profit, and without such no band will be able to tour... and what's the most regular thing an established band is asked on their myspace? "when are you coming to play xxx town?".

there are some great, _great_ promoters out of london that i've worked with and who have made the entire night and morning after a pleasure to engage in, but i've since learnt that they've fallen by the wayside due to finances.

i think it's really reliant on too many variables to give an accurate estimate of "how much a band should be paid" - do they have a loyal fanbase? when did they last release an album? was it available in the shops or just on myspace? are they pro-active in promoting their own bookings (essential)? how many artists & crew do they have (ie. mouths to feed)? do they have tons of equipment? do they play in a relatively popular, but otherwise 'specialist' genre? if so, do they put on a good enough show to rise above elitist appeal? have they played locally in the last 6 months to guarantee an expectant audience? have they played locally in the past few days and therefore negate the last point? see what i mean?

the last tour consideration for interlock, we were talking at least over £200 per show. that was met with bare-faced laughter in some cases and welcome, open arms (and wallets) in others. some places (such as the crown in middlesbrough) we always took less pay for.

H


----------



## b3n (Sep 25, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Tell me more of this magical man



 I'll be happy to get some details when I get home.


----------



## Lozek (Sep 25, 2008)

b3n said:


> I'll be happy to get some details when I get home.




I'm putting £50 on it having been in Barrow-in-Furness!!!


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Oct 1, 2008)

b3n said:


> The problem (around here at least) seems to be that so called 'promoters' rarely do any actual promoting themselves, and rely on the bands to bring in the 'crowds' (who are usually just the other bands and assorted friends etc at smaller venues). The band's earnings are a percentage of door takings - or more likely a percentage of takings 'after the first 20 tickets' or something like that. Thus the harder a band works to scam their friends into coming to yet another gig, the more they earn - but it's usually peanuts anyway.



This.

When I was in the band I just left (Idiom) we played well over 30 shows in a year and got paid for almost none of them. The pay-to-play culture is rampant in the UK and it's absolutely despicable. Especially when you're the headlining band and you end up £30 out of pocket. NEVER EVER DO GIGS WITH V-MAN EVENTS, OR THE SURFACE UNSIGNED FESTIVAL. EVER.

It's also one of the main reasons I'm moving to Seattle. So far, from what I've seen, the music scene there is incredible and I can't wait to get in a new band and get paid for gigs!


----------



## halsinden (Oct 1, 2008)

Speedy Fingers said:


> This.
> 
> When I was in the band I just left (Idiom) we played well over 30 shows in a year and got paid for almost none of them. The pay-to-play culture is rampant in the UK and it's absolutely despicable. Especially when you're the headlining band and you end up £30 out of pocket. NEVER EVER DO GIGS WITH V-MAN EVENTS, OR THE SURFACE UNSIGNED FESTIVAL. EVER.
> 
> It's also one of the main reasons I'm moving to Seattle. So far, from what I've seen, the music scene there is incredible and I can't wait to get in a new band and get paid for gigs!



you know, if i had no regard for my own personal safety or future career as a performing musician, i'd love to a cook report styled 'name & shame' video blog pursuing all the promoters in the UK who push 'pay to play' gigs or who are known to be scammers.

H


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Oct 1, 2008)

I guess I have no regard for my own personal safety! 

I don't give two shits. I'm moving as it is, and they deserve to be named and shamed.


----------



## Crucified (Oct 1, 2008)

most touring bands will send a letter(contract) to the promotor with a guarantee. for a small band on tour that's never played a town/just getting their tour feet wet, usually you'd put on here 80 bucks for gas(or whatever), 20 for food, please help us or give us a place to sleep. things like that


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 2, 2008)

My metal band's last drummer was previously in a signed band (they were on Rising Records) who toured, and he said the UK metal circuit is absolutely filthy. Some nights theyd be booked for &#163;150, then the promoter would disappear half way through their set and they wouldnt get paid at all. They couldnt afford to go after him so they just ended up &#163;100+ out of pocket due to expenses. I asked why he didnt just book the gigs under contract and get everything in writing, and he said if you insist on that then you just wont get to tour, as no one will book you.

By contrast, when the commercial reggae band I play in asks for &#163;700-800, insisting on cash payment on arrival, we get it, plus food, free bar etc. Thats the difference between commercial music and non-commercial music!! Hence why my family think I'm mad for wanting to play in a metal band full-time; I know Im gonna be totally broke, but its what I want to do more than anything else


----------



## Meldville (Oct 16, 2008)

We're an unsigned metal band who do short, regional tours here in the US. On our upcoming tour, our gas guarantee is 100 bucks per night. Not much, and if we have no flat tires or van trouble then we might come out 50 bucks ahead by the time we get home. But it's hard, and I know that even being signed here doesn't guarantee solid pay (my buddies in Nights Like These were on Victory Records and still were lucky to get 150 bucks a night, even on big tours). Oh the joys of playing metal


----------



## Giamatti (Oct 16, 2008)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Typically if you're marketable, you get paid, if you're not, you don't.


 

Ireland to a large degree definately isn't like that, half the promoters in Dublin are in the "18-21" age group, and couldn't really care less about marketability. Fair enough if a label puts on a gig...?


----------



## chrismgtis (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think it makes any difference if it's metal or rock or country.

If you're not established and valued, you should be charging $0 or just asking for a small fee that doesn't even cover your expenses other than maybe an hours worth of gas and some soda.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 26, 2009)

band I was in a few years ago charged £250 a show (up until the credit crunch that used to mean $500!), but I quit and focused on my main band.

now, instead of headlining and charging lots, we're getting on bills with bigger bands and not charging anything. it's how things work if you want to make it big.


----------



## Chritar (Feb 26, 2009)

pay to play is complete bull shit, there should always be something worked out on paper before hand, atleast in southern california, promoters try and take advantage of bands, dont ever do pre-sale if you know or even have a hunch that the chances of people even showing(to get your name out) is low. 

and gwar asking that much for shows. i wonder if they did that when they played out here, hardly seems like the venues would make any kind of profit


----------

